# Keeping the bedroom cool, Arto 69gl



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi All

We have used our Arto for the last 14 days and it has been great, however, we are both finding the rear bed area gets damn warm in the night (no ??? comments please!).

We have the rear and one side window 'cracked' open and the rooflight open with the fly screen across and the blind half way. This is ok most nights, but of course we have to close it for heavy rain and it is still too warm on the few warm nights we have had. 

How do other owners get on, especially if away in sunnier climes?

Thanks

Val


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it a garage model Val?

If so you are always going to be up there with the accumulated heat. I would guess opening everything a while before retiring might change the warm to cooler air or even an extractor fan in the vent.

Ray.


----------

